# Ultra-boost



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

60 x 250 mg

100 mg Caffeine

100 mg Amp Citrate

50 mg Dmaa

by xtreme-supplements

anyone had any experience with these? taking 1 pre-workout atm, feel a little bit of a buzz but nothing significant, wondering if I should up to two but if the dosage is correct then 200mg amp citrate and 100mg dmaa seems like a lot!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

50mg dmaa should get you going on top of the other ingredients, possibly underdosed?


----------

